# Pregunta que siempre me he hecho (sobre interruptores)



## MerLiNz (Jul 19, 2011)

Bueno pues siempre me he preguntado algo pero nunca le he encontrado una respuesta, a ver si alguien me lo aclara, o si unicamente es un "mito".

Se trata de si tenemos un circuito (continua), con una bombilla de 100W por ejemplo, y su bateria de 12V, que seria mejor, poner el interruptor en el positivo (antes de la bombilla) o en el negativo (despues de la bombilla)?? Siempre he escuchado en el negativo pero no he encontrado el "porque", ni se si dara igual.

Al igual que para desconectar las baterias en los automoviles, siempre han dicho de quitar la masa, y luego el positivo, alguna razon especial??

Espero que me lo podais aclarar. Aunque quiza da igual en que orden se haga.

Salu2.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 19, 2011)

Es intrascendente donde pongas el interruptor desde el punto de vista eléctrico.
Desde el punto de vista de la seguridad no lo es; dependerá de cual de los polos está conectado a masa si es que uno de ellos lo está.
Por ejemplo, a 230V AC si cortas el neutro se apaga pero si tocas el cable de la lampara apagada te dará la corriente ya que se quedó a 230 respecto al neutro que es casi tierra.
En un coche, en principio da igual como desembornes la batería, pero si por accidente se te cae el cable que has desconectado o tocas con la llave con la que aflojas la tuerca la masa del coche, como normalmente la masa es negativo puedes hacer un corto si es el positivo. Si ya quitaste el negativo como la masa ya no es nada da igual que toque el +


----------



## MerLiNz (Jul 19, 2011)

Si, lo de la seguridad ya lo tenia en cuenta, al igual que poner un interruptor en positivo en una bombilla de un vehiculo te aseguras de que si estas manipulando la bombilla no hagas ningun corto y quemes el fusible. 

Unicamente me referia al punto electrico, pero es como me imaginaba, un mito...


----------



## Scooter (Jul 20, 2011)

Eso es par circuitos simples, cuando se empiezan con conmutadas etc es conveniente poner todo en un lado, o en el + o en el - ya que en caso contrario pueden haber series y cosas raras.


----------



## yunieskycg (Jul 22, 2011)

Con respecto a los interuptores es cierto que si bien se pueden colocar en el positivo,o en el negativo;al final no afectara el resultado de su funcion.
Ahora el problema radica en que si es conectado antes de la carga(+),pues estara sometido a un voltage mayor cuando estara cerrado o abierto,lo que disminuiria su vida util,porque tendra que interrumpir el circuito sometido a un mayor voltage antes de la carga que despues de esta.
Explicandolo desde otro punto de vista:
Colocando el interruptor en el negativo ,cuando esta cerrado dicho interruptor, y la corriente circulara provocara cierta caida de tension,que supuniendo cero la resistencia del conductor,sera la misma generada por la fuente,entonces este interruptor no estara sometido a ningun voltage,y cuando deba interrumpir esta circulacion de corriente el arco electrico sera menor,que si es colocado en el positivo donde siempre estara sometido a la misma tension,tanto abierto como cerrado.
Por todas estas cuestiones es que se colocan los interruptores despues de la carga y no antes.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 22, 2011)

yunieskycg dijo:


> Con respecto a los interuptores es cierto que si bien se pueden colocar en el positivo,o en el negativo;al final no afectara el resultado de su funcion.
> Ahora el problema radica en que si es conectado antes de la carga(+),pues estara sometido a un voltage mayor cuando estara cerrado o abierto,lo que disminuiria su vida util,porque tendra que interrumpir el circuito sometido a un mayor voltage antes de la carga que despues de esta.
> Explicandolo desde otro punto de vista:
> Colocando el interruptor en el negativo ,cuando esta cerrado dicho interruptor, y la corriente circulara provocara cierta caida de tension,que supuniendo cero la resistencia del conductor,sera la misma generada por la fuente,entonces este interruptor no estara sometido a ningun voltage,y cuando deba interrumpir esta circulacion de corriente el arco electrico sera menor,que si es colocado en el positivo donde siempre estara sometido a la misma tension,tanto abierto como cerrado.
> Por todas estas cuestiones es que se colocan los interruptores despues de la carga y no antes.


Perdona pero lo que acabas de decir es total y absolutamente absurdo. Un interruptor u otro elemento conectado a donde sea solo "ve" la tensión que hay en sus bornes, es totalmente intrascendente si ese cable está a 1000V respecto a tierra o a -50V respecto al sombrero de mi abuela. Lo único que afecta es la tensión es sus bornes que es exactamente la misma si está en el + o en el -. La tensión en un interruptor es cero si está cerrado y la tensión de alimentación si está abierto lo pongas donde lo pongas.
Por otro lado el "antes" y el "después" no tiene sentido en una instalación eléctrica y si es de corriente alterna menos sentido aún.
Para evitar problemas siempre se suele cortar el "vivo", osea el que no está a tierra-masa-chasis, por motivos de seguridad y también por uniformidad; en toda la instalación se corta "en el mismo lado" para evitar series o cortos indeseados.


----------



## MerLiNz (Jul 22, 2011)

Scooter tiene razon, digamos que el interruptor tiene una R, por ejemplo de 10mOhm, la carga (bombilla por ejemplo, tiene una R de 1 Ohm. Si tenemos una fuente de 12V. En la bombilla caera 11,88V y en el interruptor 0,1188V. El caso es que si pones la bombilla antes o despues la caida siempre sera la misma.


----------



## yunieskycg (Jul 29, 2011)

Se que pase por ignorante,pero a veces es bueno decir lo que se piensa para no pasar por ignorante toda la vida,me han aclarado una gran duda,Gracias a todos por sus explicaciones!!!
Un saludo


----------



## retrofit (Ago 2, 2011)

Aunque el tema parece que ya está aclarado, conviene repasar las Leyes de Kirchoff.

Saludos.


----------

